# Lyn photo software, light and cheap but...



## martti (Nov 14, 2015)

Now that I got the Affinity Photo as Adobe refused to supply me with the Photoshop, I started looking for an easier way to browse, organize and rate my photos. A little googling brought up 'Lyn' which had very positive reviews and a pricetag of 19.20 euros. So I downloaded the free trial version and –sure enough– this little nimble software reads all the picture formats (except Affinity photo) and allows some basic tweaks right there, noninvasively.

It is very fast and simple to use. All of a sudden Lightrooms Library Mode started to seem hopelessly old fashioned, heavy and cumbersome. You just go and browse, select a photo and process it with any software you please. Once done, saved or exported or shared you can click on an icon to email the picture, send it to Flickr or Facebook...except that the Facebook option is not working. 

I am sure they'll fix it ASAP, I already mailed their customer care.
Another one to liberate us from the Adobe jail. Why do I associate Adobe with the Soviet Union...is it the vertical decision making?


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for that pointer. Never used LR, not working for my workflow, but good to know to recommend to others.


----------

